# what bugs me!!



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

The fact that i thought posts were supposed to be original ideas from members.The post "what bugs you in" was not that members original idea as he has lifted it from an other member in a diffrent forum dated july 19.If youre posting ,please tell members that you are lifting the post from elsewhere,or dont post if you cant express your own questions.Thanks eddie


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



scotcheddiemarble said:


> The fact that i thought posts were supposed to be original ideas from members.The post "what bugs you in" was not that members original idea as he has lifted it from an other member in a diffrent forum dated july 19.If youre posting ,please tell members that you are lifting the post from elsewhere,or dont post if you cant express your own questions.Thanks eddie



That post was posted after permission from the Moderators as i would rather be on here than the Lounge.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

scotcheddiemarble said:


> The fact that i thought posts were supposed to be original ideas from members.The post "what bugs you in" was not that members original idea as he has lifted it from an other member in a diffrent forum dated july 19.If youre posting ,please tell members that you are lifting the post from elsewhere,or dont post if you cant express your own questions.Thanks eddie


Quite often people get ideas for posts from other places, i see nothing wrong in reposting interesting subjects or ideas here on the forum, but i do agree that if its from someone else it is polite to mention it, you dont need to mention the exact place, its enough just to say its from elsewhere.


----------

